# Peugeot Boxer 2010 Dashboard Warning Lamps



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

Good morning everyone.

I wonder if someone can help with a query regarding a dashboard warning lamp that came on recently but has now gone off!

The lamp in question is Amber, the symbol is that of an engine, the lamp refers to Emission Control System, and the action required is "Have the system checked by a Peugeot dealer without delay".

My vehicle had been parked on my drive, sloping slightly down towards the front end, and had been used prior to the snowy weather. During the cold spell I started the engine a couple of times to move the oil around however on starting up to travel a few days ago, this indicator lamp glowed. Our distant end was only some 20 miles away so at the end of the stay I started the engine again and the lamp went out along with the other indicators.

My question is what does this indicator actually mean? With complex management systems nowadays I have no idea what is happening under the bonnet. Taking the vehicle to a Peugeot dealer is not that easy; most cannot cope with a 3 Metre high unit in their workshop let alone 7.2 Metres in length.

I hope that some wise person can shed some light on this issue for me. Thanks very much, Rufus.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rufus

Treat this reply with caution, and make up your own mind, but the illuminated light *may *mean nothing at all!

There are a lot of sensors on modern vehicles, and they sometimes become a bit over enthusiastic and give warnings when there is nothing wrong . . . or possibly when the sensor itself is faulty.

Mrs Zeb has the same light as you describe permanently lit on her car. She has taken it for diagnostic tests (not too expensive at £20) and the result was a faulty sensor which is difficult to replace and would therefore be quite expensive.

The advice was - _"Ignore it. The previous model of your car had the same engine but didn't have the sensor. The bloody things are always going wrong"_

In your situation I would certainly get a diagnostic test done if the light comes back on. If it doesn't, I would forget about it.

Can't decide for you though! :wink:

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Rufus

Can't help with the warning light problem but as having a Peugeot
motorhome myself I too found problems with finding a Peugeot garage who had the facilities to undertake work on motorhomes. I don't know where you are in Bedfordshire but I have found two that can, just inside Cambridgeshire. Not too far away.
One in Cambridge, Newmarket Road and the other in St. Neots, Cambridge Road. If you need any further info - just ask.
Colin.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
Used to have same vehicle Peugeot Boxer but a 2009.
Same warning light came on several times so I phoned Peugeot Assist.
They said if vehicle also had a loss of power then seek immediate assistance. If no loss of power at all it is likely to be a sensor problem and expect it to go off after either a few miles or after a few starts of the engine!!!
Hope you get it sorted ok
Cheers


----------



## cpn123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Had the same thing a couple of weeks ago when I got my van out of storage. similarily I'd run it every now and again during the winter but after driving for a few minutes on the way home the light came on.
Worried a bit but drove the 3 miles home. 
When I started the engine again later and warmed it up the light went off. I've done 150 miles in it since and not seen the light again, I forgotten about it until now!.
As previous you need to make you own mind up but I've carried on like it neever happened!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Worry about it IF it comes back on (and stays on) If not just forget it ever happened !!!

(Thats would be my course of action anyway, If it aint broke....dont fix it!!)


----------



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your prompt responses and advice. Each was helpful and gives me confidence to move on.

Betsy, I shall check out the dealerships you mentioned and see if they would be happy to take the vehicle.

All in all, this is a great site and forum for buddy help. So glad I joined and paid too! 

Thanks, Rufus.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Rufus, had this on our 2008 model, took it to dealers and got it sorted under warranty, not worth the risk with engine management system.
Steve.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rufus,
If the lamp came on and went off again, then whatever caused it to come on will have stored a code into the memory. Starting and stopping an engine is about the worst thing you can do, as the electronics do not get a chance to do a full scan and this can sometimes throw a wobblely.
If everything appears OK now then there should be no problem, just get the code cleared at the next service, or I will clear it for you if we ever meet up!
Don't start the engine unless you are going for a run, it does much more harm than good.

Colin


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Rufusstone said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I wonder if someone can help with a query regarding a dashboard warning lamp that came on recently but has now gone off!
> 
> ...


We have a 2008 Autoquest 180, Peugeot Boxer base & the same light came on while on holiday in Scotland last year. Called out our breakdown service who reset the ECU and the warning light disappeared! He advised that these lights may come on if eg the engine misfires or for some minor reason!!! He advised checking with my Peugeot dealer which I did ( after driving 400+ miles home uneventfully) and they found nothing wrong. So I am none the wiser as to the efficacy of the warning as I have had no further problem.


----------

